# What is everyone's setup?



## PiedmontBaseball16 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just got into bow hunting last season, I was wondering what everyone shoots.

I shoot a Fred Bear Element
Beman ICS 2" Blazers
Muzzy MX-3 100 gr
Whisker Biscuit
Limbsaver X-press Stabilizer
Tru-Fire Release


----------



## parkerman (Jul 15, 2008)

Scroll down and take a look at the thread entitled "Your huntin' rig..." and you can see a bunch of em'

Mine is not pictured but it is

06 Hoyt Trykon
Fuse three pin sight
Whisker biscuit
Fuse stabilizer
Carbon Fury arrows with 2" blazers
Magnus Stinger 4 blade broadheads
Scott Little goose release


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 15, 2008)

06 Hoyt lazertec
Copper john Deadnuts hunter(.19)
QAD ultrarest
Axis nfused carbon 
Rage 2 blade
Trophyridge 6 shooter quiver
S-coil stabilizer


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jul 15, 2008)

just moved from crossbow to compound last year.smoked 2 with it last year.
06 pse pro
carolina whisker biscuit
carolina one pin sight
20 dollar stabilizer
primos 44 mag release
easton lightspeed arows
trohyridge hammer head 100 grain mech 2 inch 3blade


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 15, 2008)

07 Hoyt- Vectrix 71 lbs 
Goltip XT Hunter 5575 2" blazers x 25.250"
Montec G5 Broad heads
Zero Gap release 
Octane Hostage pro rest
Tru Glo sights
Fuse stabalizer


----------



## G Duck (Jul 15, 2008)

traded in the Outback for:

2008 DXT
Extreme Sights
S-Coil  Stabilizer
Ripcord Rest
Quiver to come
Arrows undecided stil testing
Slick Trick 100 Mags
trusty Scott release


----------



## guesswho (Jul 15, 2008)

PSE Typhoon
Ripcord rest
Trophy Ridge Flat liner
Gold Tip XT Hunter's with muzzy or Sat. heads
Tru Fire Release


----------



## preacherman (Jul 15, 2008)

Mathews Switchback XT
Tru Glo 5 pin sight with light
QAD Pro drop away rest
S-Coil stabilizer
Victory V Force arrows 
Rage 2 blade 100 gr. broadheads
Scott Sabertooth release


----------



## palmettoswamp (Jul 15, 2008)

Bear Truth I
ripcord
black gold flashpoint

Whole new rig this year, went with something different


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jul 16, 2008)

08' Mathews Drenalin - 29" Draw - 68lb's
Schafer Drop Away Rest
Vital Bow Gear Star Track Sight
10" Feather Lite Stabilizer
Mathews T5 Arrow Web Quiver
Maxima 350's - 4" wraps & Blazer Vanes
100gr Shuttle T-Lock's


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 16, 2008)

07 Drenalin
30 in draw
wisker bisket
toxsonix 3 pin site
carbon force x weaves 300 hunter
100 gr two blade rage
kwki quiver
scott release


----------



## puredrenalin (Jul 16, 2008)

Drenalin
27" 71# @ 278
VBG Star Trac
Mathews HD II rest
26.5 Lightspeeds
100gr Rocket Ultimate Steel


----------



## dusty80 (Jul 16, 2008)

........I got a new one on the way. I'll let you know when it gets here.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 16, 2008)

*for*

me its a 
101st 
sword acusite
gold tip arrows 
sims stab.
scott little goose
not sure on the broadheads yet 
probrably rage 2 blade


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 16, 2008)

02 Mathews MQ-1
73#, Winner's Choice strings
TruGlo Tritium pins 
Easton ACC 3-49's
Muzzy 100g 3 blade


----------



## kcausey (Jul 16, 2008)

2008 PSE X Force HF
Trophy Taker Extreme FC
TruGlo Range Rover 1 pin
Sims Mod Hunter
STS Supressor
G5 Meta peep
Bohning 4 arrow quiver
CX Maxima 350's tipped with Rage II's....Blazers...29"@67lbs..367gr...330fps+


----------



## kcausey (Jul 16, 2008)

*well well well...*



dustin_horne said:


> ........I got a new one on the way. I'll let you know when it gets here.



Which X Force is it?
Dream Season or the HF?

Couldn't resist.


----------



## kcausey (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm waiting on GTBHuntin to post his set up......i believe it's a Bowtech Guardian in about a million pieces right now...gotta be hard to shoot when all you have left is a good sized PIECE of the risor.


----------



## ronmac13 (Jul 16, 2008)

matthews sq2
70 lbs 
27 inch draw
5060 arrows tipped with 100 gr. 2 blade rage broadheads
whisker biscuit
tru glo sights
tru glo/doinker stablizer


----------



## beersndeer (Jul 16, 2008)

07 Drenalin 28" 71lbs
vital gear star trac site
Mathews hd II rest
Specialty archery stab
maxima 350's
100 gr slick tricks
Red/Black Vapor trail string


----------



## backyard buck (Jul 16, 2008)

2008 bear archery showdown 63 lbs.
27, or 28 draw
wisker biscut
extreme sight
tru glo stabilizer
tru ball release
v force/victory arrows
100 gr. slick tricks


----------



## Player4211 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bowtech Tribute
70lb 29in 
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone w/ Harmonic Dampner
Viper 3 Pin 
Trophy Ridge ShockStop stabilizer
Octane 1 piece Quiver
True Fire Mossy Oak release
Easton Axis 400 w/ Lumenoks & Rage 100gr 2 blade


----------



## jdomacon (Jul 16, 2008)

Mathews Legacy, 28" Draw 70#. Spot Hawg Hogg it Hunter sight, Trophy taker fall away rest, Tru Glo Quiver, Jim Fletcher 44 caliper release and Carbon Express Maxima Hunters 250's.


----------



## seminoleslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

mines set up almost exactly like gaboys bought it yesterday i'm fired up for deer season


----------



## wareaglejim (Jul 17, 2008)

Mathews Switchback XT
28 inch, 70lbs.
Vaportrail string
STS
Easton Axis with G5 Tekans, 100 gr.
Scott Wildcat release
Trophy Ridge Matrix 3 pin sight
QAD Ultra rest
Limbsaver modular stabilizer


----------



## dusty80 (Jul 17, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Which X Force is it?
> Dream Season or the HF?
> 
> Couldn't resist.





Ummm... Do you shave your arms?? You aint that swole!!


----------



## nevamiss270 (Jul 17, 2008)

07 PSE Mach X 70 lb
Extreme Sight 
Whisker Bisquit
Vibracheck Stabilizer
Redhead Carbon Supreme Arrows
Rehead release
100gr Thunderheads - Probably gonna buy some rages before the season starts.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 17, 2008)

2007 BowTech Allegiance @70lbs
STS suppressor
Extreme RT 900 sight w/.10 pins
Trophy Ridge Guide Series Micro Adj. Rest,
Eastman Ultra Shock Stabilizer,
Scott Archery Sabertooth Release
CarbonForce Pro 300 w/NAP spitfire broadheads


----------



## kcausey (Jul 18, 2008)

*well..*



dustin_horne said:


> Ummm... Do you shave your arms?? You aint that swole!!



Long story....it has to do with my proffession and a bad encounter with wool sleeves.....I'm no body builder either...they're pretty good sized.....but i'm not the guy that shaves his arms and rolls his sleeves up! haha


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 18, 2008)

kcausey said:


> Which X Force is it?
> Dream Season or the HF?
> 
> Couldn't resist.


----------



## Murdock (Jul 18, 2008)

Mathews DXT 27-60lb
Carolina Stabilizer
G5 XR Site
Mathews Arrow Web Quiver
Quad HD Rest
Easton Axis arrows
Montec G5, Muzzy MX3


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 19, 2008)

06 Mathews Switchback XT
60lb 27"
S-Coil stabelizer
QAD drop rest
Easton ST exel 500 with blazers
Trufire release
Rage 2 blades.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jul 19, 2008)

I just traded for an '08 Elite (Thanks Stev!!!!!) and I still have some work to do on it before I get it up and shooting but here's the basics:

08 Elite GTO Ninja
60# 27.5"
CX Maxima Hunter 250s w/ Rage 2 blade 100grns with FOBs
Sword sight
B-stinger stab (on the way)
Limbdriver rest
Scott Wildcat release


----------



## ed742 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mathews Q2 58# 26.5 draw
Whisker Biscuit
Easton Full Metal Jacket 500s w/ Blazer vanes
Rage 2 blades 100 gr
Trophy Ridge pendulum


----------



## stev (Jul 23, 2008)

08.5 z-28


----------



## stev (Jul 23, 2008)

ditchdoc24 said:


> I just traded for an '08 Elite (Thanks Stev!!!!!) and I still have some work to do on it before I get it up and shooting but here's the basics:
> 
> 08 Elite GTO Ninja
> 60# 27.5"
> ...


 
Welcome .The new sides plates are on their way.


----------



## tinker141 (Jul 23, 2008)

*sbxt*

26" Switchback XT @ 73 lbs.
  Qad Pro rest 
  S Coil Stabilizer 
  Tru Glo extreme 5 pin sight 
  Easton ST Epic 400 
  Rage 2 blade


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 23, 2008)

'07 HCA Iron Mace
WB Rest
Toxtronix 3 Pin
Radial X-Weaves 
Slick Trick Magnums


----------



## Duckhawk (Jul 23, 2008)

2008 Mathews DXT
Trophy Taker Drop Away
Extreme RT1000 5 pin
Vibracheck 10" Stabilizer w/ quick connect
Radial 200's w/ Stinger buzzcuts
G5 Peep
Cat Wiskers


----------



## Black_Bart (Jul 26, 2008)

*HCA Speed Force*

Viper Microtune Sight
Limb Driver rest
Speed Pro arrows with Quick Spins
BowJax MaxJax stabilizer with added Sims S-Coil
G5 peep
Haven't decided on my broadhead yet...


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 26, 2008)

Mathews SQ2 29" 70#
trophy ridge drop zone
trophy ridge matrix
ics hunters
nap shockwaves-100gr
tru-fire release


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 26, 2008)

Bear White Tails II.


----------



## Slide (Jul 26, 2008)

Hoyt Katera XL----- just picked it up
HHA DS-XL5500--in the mail
Golden key -------in the mail--to be Kellerized
Carbon Express-250-Hunter- 2" Blazers
Scott Release
Alpine Archery-3 arrow quiver--have to order
Broad Heads----don't know yet-but I'm looking at the new G5's
CAN"T WAIT TO SET IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nature boy08 (Jul 30, 2008)

06 bowtech ally
qad pro series drop away
extreme 3 pin sight
sts 
doinker stabilzer
beman ics hunter 400
rage 2 blade 100 grain


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 30, 2008)

PSE X Force Dream Season 70 lb 
F22 Sight 
Carbon Force 300 Arrows Tipped with Rage 2
VibraCheck Stabalizer


Im not sure what this one is gonna chrono at, but I cant wait to find out.....


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Jul 30, 2008)

Ross CR331
Whisker Bisquit
Impact 1 pin sight
Maxima Hunter's
First cut exp magnum broadheads
Bohning 4 arrow quiver
Primos bow sling  (love that thing)


----------



## head buster (Jul 30, 2008)

Switchback XT 29" 73lbs
WB rest
Impact pendelum
Easton Axis 340 tipped with 100gr Muzzy's
torqueless grip
Alpine soft lock qiver
G5 peep
Scott release
Nikon 440 range finder


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 7, 2008)

hoyt Katera
Tru glo sights
Trophy ridge stablizer
and about to be a trophy taker drop away


----------



## dusty80 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin
G5 Xpert II rest
Viper Quickset Sight

Bowtech 101st AB
Hostage Pro Rest
Viper Quickset Sight

Bowtech 82nd AB
Trophyridge Dropzone Rest
Viper Quickset Sight

all will be shooting Victory arrows and Spitfire Broadheads

Bob Lee takedown
48#@28"
Port Oxford ceder arrows with Magnus Broadheads.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 7, 2008)

Fred Bear Element  29 in  70 lbs draw
Wisker biscuit
Gold tip arrows
Trophy ridge flatliner 5 pin
Rage 2 blade 100 gr
Scott release

Pse baby g same as above but with a true glo sight.


----------

